

Jim Cramer's Blown Call on a Key Technology Sector - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/01/04/tracking-cramers-data-center-doomsday-call/

======
michaelcampbell
<shrug> Cramer's crystal ball is historically about a coin flip. Someone did a
study and showed his "calls" are around 48% accurate.

